# CONSISTENT TIPSTER FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!



## superdupertips (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello everyone. It’s time for revolution in the world of betting. It’s time for the bookies to go down and the punters to rise and awake. My username is superdupertips and in time you will remember me. Why? Simply because I’m going to give you winning tips. I ask you not to judge me weekly but monthly. I’m going to show you consistency that’s what’s lacking in today’s wannabe’s tipsters. The leagues on offer on game days are the Scottish premier league, Holland premier and division 1 leagues and last but not least the Switzerland challenge league. If you don’t want to bet on my tips immediately it’s a wise move I say, so I say gain your confidence and in time I bet you will be betting on my tips. Good luck and bet wise. 

This weekend’s tips: 

Scottish premier league:
Kilmarnock vs. Hearts Bet on under 2 ¼ goals
Hibernian vs. St Mirren Bet on under 2 ¼ goals
Dundee vs. Motherwell Bet on under 2 ½ goals

Don’t forget to go to the Dutch forum on this site for my Dutch tips. Bet even stakes on all matches.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, its very good to have you here. 
Just can you post next time in the scottish thread instead of creating new thread. If everyone creates new threads for his tips it will be confusing. Also in the subject you can post something that refers to the league like "scottish league tips"

Thanks!


----------

